# Greek/Hebrew: hamartia, chattaah



## ilibeth

podrían por favor decirme que significan las siguientes  palabras _hamartia y chattaah_ y _chattath_, en griego. Muchas Gracias.

Disculpenme, también quisiera saber que significan las palabras hamartia y chattaah y chattath,que son hebreas, en español. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## diegodbs

ilibeth said:
			
		

> Disculpenme, también quisiera saber que significan las palabras hamartia y chattaah y chattath,que son hebreas, en español. Muchas Gracias.


 
"Hamartía" es griego y significa error, falta, pecado. Las otras dos palabras no son griegas y no sé qué significan.


----------



## ilibeth

diegodbs said:
			
		

> "Hamartía" es griego y significa error, falta, pecado. Las otras dos palabras no son griegas y no sé qué significan.



Muchas gracias diegodbs, no me podrías colaborar con las otras dos palabras que son hebreas, por favor, es que se esta haciendo una traducción y las necesitamos urgente. MUCHAS GRACIAS!


----------



## diegodbs

ilibeth said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias diegodbs, no me podrías colaborar con las otras dos palabras que son hebreas, por favor, es que se esta haciendo una traducción y las necesitamos urgente. MUCHAS GRACIAS!


 
Lo siento muchísimo, pero es que no sé hebreo. Varias personas que han intervenido en este hilo, saben o están estudiando esa lengua. Podrías ponerte en contacto con ellas mediante un mensaje privado, y te ayudarían.
Saludos.


----------



## ilibeth

por favor alguien que tenga conocimiento de la lengua hebrea me podrían ayudar con el significado de las siguientes palabras: chattaah y chattath


----------



## amikama

ilibeth said:
			
		

> por favor alguien que tenga conocimiento de la lengua hebrea me podrían ayudar con el significado de las siguientes palabras: chattaah y chattath


Soy hebreohablante, pero no estoy seguro de que estas palabras sean hebreas. ¿Qué es el contexto?


----------



## ilibeth

amikama said:
			
		

> Soy hebreohablante, pero no estoy seguro de que estas palabras sean hebreas. ¿Qué es el contexto?



Gracias amikama, el contexto es "in the second place, it signifies a sin offerind, or sacrifice for sin, and answers to the _chattaah_ and _chattath_ of the hebrew text....


----------



## amikama

ilibeth said:
			
		

> Gracias amikama, el contexto es "in the second place, it signifies a sin offerind, or sacrifice for sin, and answers to the _chattaah_ and _chattath_ of the hebrew text....


Pues sí, son palabras hebreas y ambas significan "pecado" ("sin" en inglés). La "ch" de _chattaah_ y _chattath_ se pronuncia como la j en español, no como "ch" en inglés.


----------



## ilibeth

amikama said:
			
		

> Pues sí, son palabras hebreas y ambas significan "pecado" ("sin" en inglés). La "ch" de _chattaah_ y _chattath_ se pronuncia como la j en español, no como "ch" en inglés.



MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS NOS ACABAS DE SOLUCIONAR EL DILEMA. Saludos


----------

